# Favorite Call



## coyotesniper (Feb 10, 2010)

Whats your favorite call or calls that u would never leave home without?


----------



## CGC Mitch (Feb 6, 2010)

An open reed call that I made out of a shed I found.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

This time of year my B!tch Talk call rides in the front of the pickup before the wife does


----------



## medicsnoke (Feb 24, 2010)

Ive got an old Knight and Hale Raspy Coaxer....its da bomb


----------



## PredatorFreak (Feb 25, 2010)

Dan Thompson PC-1 and Circe long range call.


----------



## cmiddleton (Jan 29, 2010)

i have a picture of my favorite call even if i don't own it.
its the prettiest i've ever seen.
gives me something to shoot for in my collecting
charsky {highwayman at thenpha.com} is the master
i normaly take a tally ho a cercie mvp-4 and a haydel gh cottontail to hunt with


----------



## thowle (Feb 26, 2010)

Mini-blaster cheap well made and very user friendly.


----------



## Girdham (Jan 29, 2010)

For me, I take my sceery howler and Primos Ki-Yi


----------



## nmpat (Feb 10, 2010)

The hot dog and little dog from Primos and Randy Anderson


----------



## kallinfool (Feb 25, 2010)

Gotta have my Badlander by Dakota calls!! Sweetest jack distress I've found!!!


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

A high pitch cottontail closed reed that I can play rabbit or woodpecker as the need arisies. If were are in grey fox country I always try to take an E caller with JS 113A grey fox pup in distress sound on it.


----------

